# Diamond Pet Food suspends delivery of ALL products made in SC



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

For those that may not be aware, the following are the brands made by Diamond:

Solid Gold
Canidae/Felidae
Natural Balance
Kirkland (Costco Brand)
Chicken Soup
Taste of the Wild
4-Health (Tractor Supply Brand)

I have been looking, but cannot find out specifically which ones are made at the SC plant. 

http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/diamond-pet-food-suspends-delivery-of-all-brands-made-in-sc.html


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting, I wonder what happened.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

I believe it is in response to the recall involving salmonella


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 14, 2012)

I just got some sample bags of Taste of the Wild from the company. I have been giving Oliver a couple pieces a day as treats and he loves it. Should I stop giving it to him now?


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

nfedyk--hard to say. I've googled and googled, trying to find out which brands are made in SC--but can't seem to find it. I would call Diamond and ask where TOTW is made and then make a decision from there.



Gally said:


> I believe it is in response to the recall involving salmonella


That is what I'm thinking, too....


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

The website clearly states that it is a voluntary recall of Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice formula only and has the lot # listed. While I am not happy about this, at least we see they are paying attention. www.diamondpet.com/information


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

The voluntary recall is separate. This is a suspension of deliveries of ALL products made at a certain facility, not just the Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice with the specific lot numbers listed. It does seem like there is probably a connection but Diamond hasn't posted anything about the suspension of deliveries.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

FuSchniken said:


> The website clearly states that it is a voluntary recall of Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice formula only and has the lot # listed. While I am not happy about this, at least we see they are paying attention. www.diamondpet.com/information


This is in addition--or in correlation to the recall of the DN L&R

I talked to a Diamond rep:

*They have temporarily halted all deliveries out of SC to do a thorough cleaning and check of ALL products.

*ALL brands they make are manufactured at ALL 3 facilities. So one specific brand is not "safe" at this point.

*They do not believe the salmonella came from the source--but are not sure how it is a potential issue.

*They always screen products before putting it in the food for safety. 

*They get the majority of products in the US--but cannot verify which products are outsourced. 

I have seen that more information is expected to be released later today. Also, keep in mind, the company is going to tell us what they want to tell us--all the while keeping panic under control and trying to protect their reputation.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 14, 2012)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> nfedyk--hard to say. I've googled and googled, trying to find out which brands are made in SC--but can't seem to find it. I would call Diamond and ask where TOTW is made and then make a decision from there.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I'm thinking, too....


On another forum someone posted that it states on the bag where the food is made. I looked at the sample bags I have and all I see is the address for TOTW which is in Missouri.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Does this include the canned food or just the dry? I use 4health canned food with my dogs dry food.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

nfedyk said:


> On another forum someone posted that it states on the bag where the food is made. I looked at the sample bags I have and all I see is the address for TOTW which is in Missouri.


In the code--about 1/2 way to 3/4 way through the code you should see a letter.

X is the SC code.

M is the Missouri code. 

Not sure about the 3rd.


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

Well this is much bigger than I thought. I retract my previous statement. Looks like I may be nixing Diamond products from my rotation for a while...


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Does this include the canned food or just the dry? I use 4health canned food with my dogs dry food.


I honestly do not know if they produce canned and dry food at the same locations. May want to call to ask.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

FuSchniken said:


> Well this is much bigger than I thought. I retract my previous statement. Looks like I may be nixing Diamond products from my rotation for a while...


I saw where more information is expected to be released today. Of course...on a Friday--so Diamond isn't bombarded and/or a lot won't see it because it's the weekend.


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

I feed SG Barking at the Moon, but as I've read thus far online it sounds like the recall is due to the possibility of human handler contact with Salmonella. I toss the bags once opened and transferred to an airtight container, though I keep meaning to not do that because of exactly this kind of incident. I wish there was more information available, I opened a brand new bag less than a week ago and so far haven't seen anything out of the ordinary (human or canine) thank goodness.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The cans of 4 health say they come from Tennessee.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

wow I didnt know they made 4 health to 
thanks for the heads up


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

5 s corral said:


> wow I didnt know they made 4 health to
> thanks for the heads up


I just opened up a new 35 pound bag of 4Health. :/ Thanks for the info ... I was not aware Diamond had anything to do with 4Health.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Amazing how many brands they actually produce. Hope the recall stays limited to just the small batch of DN L&R.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I feed Wellness.
I have a 2012 Whole Dog Journal Guide to dog food that states that Wellness is made at 5 differnt plans ONE of WHICH is Diamond PEt Foods, Gaston. SC. So does anyone know if that is true?????


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

NRB said:


> I feed Wellness.
> I have a 2012 Whole Dog Journal Guide to dog food that states that Wellness is made at 5 differnt plans ONE of WHICH is Diamond PEt Foods, Gaston. SC. So does anyone know if that is true?????


I honestly don't know what I personally believe on this. I've heard Wellness has denied having *anything* to do with Diamond from one source--and from another, I'm hearing they make some formulas in SC. So I honestly do not know.

I do tend to trust Whole Dog Journal though as they are typically a good resource for dog owners.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

glad i dont feed TOTW or any diamond product anymore, i feed natures variety instinct now which so far i have had good luck with. i will tell mo folks about that, they feed TOTW


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Fortunately, I'm not currently feeding any Diamond products either. And I don't know that I'll ever go back as I'm in NC--so I'm sure my products would come from SC and that is their "problem" child--or at least the biggest. What a shame.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Ugh, I convinced my folks to switch their dog from Purina Pro Plan to TOTW only a few months ago, and of course when I told them about this they switched him back. I don't know of any other high quality food in their price range, SIGH. Their dog ate Purina most of his life, and is in lovely shape at 9 y/o, but I hope they'll switch back when this blows over.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

my folks too, i was after them for many yrs to feed a better food but Bear their JRT isnt a huge fan of fishy foods either like Izze was, not sure about my Josefina since i never fed a fishy ffood because of Izze but Buddy has the ability to clear a room with his farts so i dont think putting him on a fishy food is a smart idea anyway LMBO. but he wouldd prolly eat it, he is like a total chow hound.

im feeding instinct from nagtures variety (I abreviate it NVI for further notice) which i dont think si made at a diamond plant.................. at least i hope not, i am not in a place where i can switch do something else right now because the place im at now is pretty remote.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

dogdragoness said:


> my folks too, i was after them for many yrs to feed a better food but Bear their JRT isnt a huge fan of fishy foods either like Izze was, not sure about my Josefina since i never fed a fishy ffood because of Izze but Buddy has the ability to clear a room with his farts so i dont think putting him on a fishy food is a smart idea anyway LMBO. but he wouldd prolly eat it, he is like a total chow hound.
> 
> im feeding instinct from nagtures variety (I abreviate it NVI for further notice) which i dont think si made at a diamond plant.................. at least i hope not, i am not in a place where i can switch do something else right now because the place im at now is pretty remote.


Not sure why you think TOTW is so "fishy". . .most of the NVI formulas (all but the beef) contain more fish than TOTW High Prairie and Wetlands. Sierra Mountain doesn't have any fish ingredients.

Anyway, I can't find anything specifically saying where Nature's Variety makes their food, but they seem to have their own plant in Lincoln NE. I don't know if they make all their foods there (I've heard that there are only a few canned pet food plants in the U.S.), but a quick call to their customer service would clear that up for you .


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> Ugh, I convinced my folks to switch their dog from Purina Pro Plan to TOTW only a few months ago, and of course when I told them about this they switched him back. I don't know of any other high quality food in their price range, SIGH. Their dog ate Purina most of his life, and is in lovely shape at 9 y/o, but I hope they'll switch back when this blows over.


Well, sometimes, if it 'ain't broke'.....

I've heard a lot of people have had good luck with Pro plan and if it works for the dog.....

I know where you're coming from though.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

willowy>> i didnt feed NVI or NVP when Izze was alive for those reasons. somthing about TOTW changed when they started making their foods 'new with improved taste' she started to get a little 'eh' (Izze I meant) about it & sometimes Josefina wouldnt eat her food either, since the switch to the beef NVI (havent tried the other flavors yet but we will for sure in time)


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I was surprised to read that Diamond made Natural Balance, Canidae and Solid Gold. I really had no idea. I don't feed anything that Diamond makes & haven't for awhile; not sure if I will.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> I was surprised to read that Diamond made Natural Balance, Canidae and Solid Gold. I really had no idea. I don't feed anything that Diamond makes & haven't for awhile; not sure if I will.


I did not realize they made NB, SG or Canidae either. I knew some of the others, but like you, was a bit surprised.

I am not feeding Diamond products right now, either--but have in the past. Some with good results. Some with not so good.

I'd have to really do some serious soul searching before going back to anything Diamond at this point. Being in NC--I feel sure any of their products would come from SC and that seems to be Diamonds biggest problem. The benefits would have to far outweigh the risks and right now, we are perfectly happy where we are.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> I did not realize they made NB, SG or Canidae either. I knew some of the others, but like you, was a bit surprised.
> 
> I am not feeding Diamond products right now, either--but have in the past. Some with good results. Some with not so good.
> 
> I'd have to really do some serious soul searching before going back to anything Diamond at this point. Being in NC--I feel sure any of their products would come from SC and that seems to be Diamonds biggest problem. The benefits would have to far outweigh the risks and right now, we are perfectly happy where we are.


I am one of those that like a good amount of meat in my dogs food, probably why I've always liked Orijen and Acana. Earthborn has alot of meat as well. I'm thinking about trying Annamaet grainfree, which is not meat based but does have a generous amount of meat. What do you feed now? It's probably up there in the thread somewhere but I;m on my tablet, not as easy to scroll.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I do feed Taste of the Wild but have 5 bags in the basement so I am sure I am safe to keep feeding that as it was purchased well before any issues arrose. That said, I am not freaking out totally about the recall. Human food plants have had issues with these things too. It happens. I am so happy that they are taking this seriously and cleaning it up. Recalling before major issue arrise. I have not heard of any dogs being killed, or sick have any of you? Hopefully not. I myself had salmonella as a teenager from my school lunches. How gross is that? It wasn't pleasant and I am very hopeful they can get it cleaned up before anyone gets sick.


----------



## DaViking (Apr 13, 2012)

Inga said:


> I do feed Taste of the Wild but have 5 bags in the basement so I am sure I am safe to keep feeding that as it was purchased well before any issues arrose. That said, I am not freaking out totally about the recall. Human food plants have had issues with these things too. It happens. I am so happy that they are taking this seriously and cleaning it up. Recalling before major issue arrise. I have not heard of any dogs being killed, or sick have any of you? Hopefully not. I myself had salmonella as a teenager from my school lunches. How gross is that? It wasn't pleasant and I am very hopeful they can get it cleaned up before anyone gets sick.


+1

I agree with this. Salmonella is more a human issue than a dog issue. Not that they can't get affected but it's usually nothing to worry about. Dogs are exposed to salmonella all the time through various sources. The biggest is probably sniffing and licking wild bird poop.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys don't know if you've all seen this but I figured I would put it up for everyone to read

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm299606.htm


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is a list of all pet related recalls from the last few years. FDA is pretty good about keeping the page up to date and you can sign up for notices somewhere on the page.

http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/SafetyHealth/RecallsWithdrawals/default.htm


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> I am one of those that like a good amount of meat in my dogs food, probably why I've always liked Orijen and Acana. Earthborn has alot of meat as well. I'm thinking about trying Annamaet grainfree, which is not meat based but does have a generous amount of meat. What do you feed now? It's probably up there in the thread somewhere but I;m on my tablet, not as easy to scroll.


Sorry I'm just now seeing this. Honestly, you probably don't want to know--but just last week, I put my dogs on Eukanuba. They did fantastic on it for years--and just recently I've had issues with my golden throwing up, lots of gas, mushy stools and my jrt had lots of eye boogers etc. Was feeding them Fromm--and while I like it a lot, it wasn't working best for my dogs. I've fed a lot of good quality foods, but didn't agree for one reason or the other. I have a strange suspicion it may be potatoes for my golden, but it's only a hunch. I just hope this continues to work out because honestly, it was driving me bonkers and I was really stressing over it.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

amosmoses89 said:


> Here is a list of all pet related recalls from the last few years. FDA is pretty good about keeping the page up to date and you can
> sign up for notices somewhere on the page.
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/SafetyHealth/RecallsWithdrawals/default.htm


Very interesting! Thank you for posting!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

re; my previous post on Wellness. I called Wellpet (parent company) and asked them. They said they have nothing to do with Diamond Pet plant in SC. So I have to wonder why the WDJ wrote that Wellpet used 5 different plans ONE of which is the Diamond plant in SC. I guess I can email WDJ and ask if they made a typo.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

found this from another bb. regarding what dog foods are made at the Gaston SC plant and what brands were affected;

Good afternoon,

The only products affected by the voluntary recall are the following:

Product Name Bag Size Production Code & “Best 
Before” Code
Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 6lb DLR0101D3XALW 
Best Before 04 Jan 2013
Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 20lb DLR0101C31XAG 
Best Before 03 Jan 2013
Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 40lb DLR0101C31XMF 
Best Before 03 Jan 2013
Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 40lb DLR0101C31XAG 
Best Before 03 Jan 2013
Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 40lb DLR0101D32XMS 
Best Before 04 Jan 2013

The "X" in the product code inicates that is was manufactured in the South Carolina plant. An "M" indicates the Missouri plant while a "C" indicates the plant in California.

Diamond manufactures the following brands at the Gaston, South Carolina plant.
4health, Apex, Artemis, Canidae, Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul, Country Value, Diamond, Diamond Naturals, Felidae, Kirkland Signature, Natural Balance, Nature’s Domain, Nutra Gold Holistic, Nutra Nuggets, Premium Edge, Professional, Solid Gold, Solid Gold Canada, Taste of the Wild

Thank you,

Customer Service
__________________


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

NRB said:


> found this from another bb. regarding what dog foods are made at the Gaston SC plant and what brands were affected;
> 
> Good afternoon,
> 
> ...


That is good to know! Thanks for posting. So I guess this means Wellness is safe, according to this list


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Just an FYI, I feed Kirkland and Costco is bringing product from California into VA and the East Coast.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

cshellenberger said:


> Just an FYI, I feed Kirkland and Costco is bringing product from California into VA and the East Coast.


Good news for you. Hope that means you won't have trouble getting what you need. 

I was at the dog food store day before yesterday and they were still well stocked everything Diamond--except for the L&R Naturals. 

I wonder when they'll be back up and running--or update everyone.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm actually in Columbia,SC not far from the plant. I went in to take back a bag of 4health at my local tractor supply because I was worried about this and they told me that I was wrong that 4health was not a diamond product that it was produced for them in missouri or somewhere like that. I told them that was told Diamond made the food and they said no,so they couldn't take the food back because it wasn't on recall and that I would have to call the number on the bag.
Also I've seen Natural Balance trucks at that plant so I would think they have something to do with that food as well.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

momof3 said:


> I'm actually in Columbia,SC not far from the plant. I went in to take back a bag of 4health at my local tractor supply because I was worried about this and they told me that I was wrong that 4health was not a diamond product that it was produced for them in missouri or somewhere like that. I told them that was told Diamond made the food and they said no,so they couldn't take the food back because it wasn't on recall and that I would have to call the number on the bag.
> Also I've seen Natural Balance trucks at that plant so I would think they have something to do with that food as well.


Wow. Diamond absolutely makes 4Health. It may be exclusively for TSC, but that doesn't mean they don't manufacture it. They do have another location in MO--but you can pretty much bet the farm that since you are in SC--your 4Health is being made in the Diamond SC facility. I would be PO'd had I been lied to, like you just have been. And what crappy customer service. I have very RARELY taken any dog food back, but if I have, they have taken it back, no questions asked and either given me my money back or let me exchanged. No questions asked. 

And yes, Diamond also makes Natural Balance, as well as Canidae, Solid Gold and several other brands. 

Boy I'm mad for you. lol.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh I'm sure its made here. Now to find another food that won't break the bank that works for my lab with allergies.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This soooo has a bitter taste ..... I have a new bag of Canidae and am afraid to feed it ... and the dogs turned their noses up at it! There was a waste ..... :/

I am still feeding the 4Health Chicken and Rice ... it is a 35 pound bag! ... but what is the next one to try that won't break the bank to feed? :/


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> This soooo has a bitter taste ..... I have a new bag of Canidae and am afraid to feed it ... and the dogs turned their noses up at it! There was a waste ..... :/
> 
> I am still feeding the 4Health Chicken and Rice ... it is a 35 pound bag! ... but what is the next one to try that won't break the bank to feed? :/


I've got one on DN and one on TOTW and am watching them like a hawk, no problems. Both are starting to get low so I'm going to pick up a bag of Nature's Variety Prarie next week to try, it's on sale at my Pet Supplies Plus for $45/30 lb bag. I'm now thinking that it would be good to have a product manufactured by a different company in our rotation for instances like this. But geez they sure do make a lot of brands!


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

momof3 said:


> Oh I'm sure its made here. Now to find another food that won't break the bank that works for my lab with allergies.


There is a guy on a lab board I'm on that swares by Nutrisource. I'm not sure if you can get it locally--or what the price is, but may be worth looking into. Or maybe California Natural?

I just looked and pet direct has Nutrisource 33 lbs for $44.99. Not bad.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> This soooo has a bitter taste ..... I have a new bag of Canidae and am afraid to feed it ... and the dogs turned their noses up at it! There was a waste ..... :/
> 
> I am still feeding the 4Health Chicken and Rice ... it is a 35 pound bag! ... but what is the next one to try that won't break the bank to feed? :/


I've seen some people on another board sware by the Nutrisource--saw it on pet direct, 33 lbs for $44.99. Not sure if you can get it local, but may be worth looking into.

Isn't it amazing how hard it is to think of good foods that aren't Diamond manfuactured? Sheesh!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> There is a guy on a lab board I'm on that swares by Nutrisource. I'm not sure if you can get it locally--or what the price is, but may be worth looking into. Or maybe California Natural?
> 
> I just looked and pet direct has Nutrisource 33 lbs for $44.99. Not bad.


Not a bad price when you figure it is $30 -$35 for a 35 lb bag of 4Health and $13 for a 5 lb bag of TOTW. I could easily stick to just one good food instead of dividing all dogs up on different ones ... it is just getting one food they all agree on. :/


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok, just so you folks know, this recall is more about humans getting sick from handling the food than about dogs getting sick. I've been feeding Kirkland all the way through this and my dogs have had NO ill effects. I treat handling dog food as I would any meat product, wash hands after and sterilize surfaces after.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

cshellenberger said:


> Ok, just so you folks know, this recall is more about humans getting sick from handling the food than about dogs getting sick. I've been feeding Kirkland all the way through this and my dogs have had NO ill effects. I treat handling dog food as I would any meat product, wash hands after and sterilize surfaces after.


I completely understand what you're saying.

But on the flip side, there is a lady from another board that has 3 very sick dogs right now off the Chicken and Rice Kirkland. Edited to somewhat reword--I should say, has 3 very sick dogs and they happen to eat the Chicken & Rice Kirkland.  

So I don't blame anyone for being a little concerned and wanting to change--nor do I blame those for staying if they are comfortable. Personal decision each person has to decide for themselves.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Not a bad price when you figure it is $30 -$35 for a 35 lb bag of 4Health and $13 for a 5 lb bag of TOTW. I could easily stick to just one good food instead of dividing all dogs up on different ones ... it is just getting one food they all agree on. :/



I understand that. I like to feed the same food to my 3 because they act like I'm depriving them if it's not the same. You should've seen the look my girls gave me when my golden got a joint supplement, and they don't! lol. 

I've gone to the "dark side". I'm on a middle of the road food now--and although it's only been a week, I'm VERY pleased with it. I was feeding Fromm, but didn't care for the stools/gas/goopy eyes and throwing up (not all the same dog). And this was by far the only "high end food" I've tried. I'm really praying the results I'm seeing are permanent and if so, I'll be a happy camper! lol.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

cshellenberger said:


> Ok, just so you folks know, this recall is more about humans getting sick from handling the food than about dogs getting sick. I've been feeding Kirkland all the way through this and my dogs have had NO ill effects. I treat handling dog food as I would any meat product, wash hands after and sterilize surfaces after.


I understand this, I've continued feeding the pup DN Lamb and Rice LB Puppy and she's fine. I rotate and was planning on picking up something different regardless when she finishes this bag. This just brings up something new for me to research and consider on my search for foods that my dogs do well on, and that's to consider manufactureers and add some variety in that aspect so if something were to come up I have another go to food, because as of right now my 2 go-to foods are Diamond Naturals and TOTW. Also teaches me not to toss the bags with out writing down the production information first!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> glad i dont feed TOTW or any diamond product anymore, i feed natures variety instinct now which so far i have had good luck with. i will tell mo folks about that, they feed TOTW


Shrug. My dogs do great on TOTW, and I'm not about to go looking for something else they do as well on. Thing is . . . it was a VOLUNTARY recall which means they are doing quality control and not waiting for the gov't to get involved. I've not heard of any dogs getting ill, and the fact is if you are handling chicken, salmonella is always a risk. Dogs have a short gut and it generally moves through with nothing serious. For people it's more of an issue. Now, the chicken jerky and yam treats from China? Wouldn't touch em with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Pawzk9 said:


> Shrug. My dogs do great on TOTW, and I'm not about to go looking for something else they do as well on. Thing is . . . it was a VOLUNTARY recall which means they are doing quality control and not waiting for the gov't to get involved. I've not heard of any dogs getting ill, and the fact is if you are handling chicken, salmonella is always a risk. Dogs have a short gut and it generally moves through with nothing serious. For people it's more of an issue. Now, the chicken jerky and yam treats from China? Wouldn't touch em with a 10 foot pole.


Agree 100% To me, Diamond foods acted with the utmost concern for the pets and the people who own them. Any time something like this happens it costs the company a fortune and people go flipping out and won't feed the foods. You will also have a bunch of people who claim their dogs got sick even though there are no documented casess of dogs being ill from this. As I said in an earlier post, I had salmonella as a child from the school lunches. There were a few other kids affected as well. We still had to go to school and we still had to eat lunch. As far as I know we are all still alive. 

Things like this are going to happen when you are dealing with the sheer volume of food that this company deals with. I love my dogs, and I want to do what is best for them but I am not going to have a knee jerk reaction to something. Everything I have read from seemingly credible sources says "It is voluntary, it is contained to Lamb and Rice dog food and NO dogs have gotten sick." I don't feed Lamb and Rice so I am not worried about it. Will I buy products from this company again? More then likely, my dogs do great on Taste of the Wild and it is a good price for the quality. I rotate foods anyway and I buy 6 bags of food a time so... I know the food I currently have is safe and the clean up should be complete by the time I need to buy more. Will I buy chicken jerky from China? NO!


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

For what it's worth,.....I have now heard of several dogs (in the same family) being sick that were currently eating Kirkland chicken and rice....

and now, another family of 3 dogs sick that were eating DN BEEF and Rice. One has just passed away.

I'm not telling anyone to stop feeding Diamond--just sharing a tid bit of info.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

@Goldens&Labs, were they sick from salmonella? Or was it something else?


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> @Goldens&Labs, were they sick from salmonella? Or was it something else?


The ones on the Kirkland Chicken and Rice were definitely salmonella. 

I have asked about the DN Beef as I am unsure what the diagnosis was...will let you know when I hear.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> The ones on the Kirkland Chicken and Rice were definitely salmonella.
> 
> I have asked about the DN Beef as I am unsure what the diagnosis was...will let you know when I hear.


They believe so--the food has been sent off for testing....


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

That's scary. We're always hearing that salmonella is a human handler concern, not really a dog concern because dogs have shorter digestive tracts, but it seems that's not 100% true. I recall Zoopie's dog got very sick from salmonella recently as well.

We recently switched to Acana for unrelated reasons, nothing to do with concerns about Diamond...but now I think the timing was fortunate!


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> That's scary. We're always hearing that salmonella is a human handler concern, not really a dog concern because dogs have shorter digestive tracts, but it seems that's not 100% true. I recall Zoopie's dog got very sick from salmonella recently as well.
> 
> We recently switched to Acana for unrelated reasons, nothing to do with concerns about Diamond...but now I think the timing was fortunate!


Forunately, two of her 3 dogs seem to be recovering--but the 3rd, just couldn't fight it. 

The other family (kirkland) are all recovering, but it's been a long road. 

Will be interesting to see what the food says and if anything comes from it.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I wonder if the people with the sick dogs were feeding chicken/yam treats from China...


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I posted the info in one of my local groups and I had a Diamond employee get all worked up trying to say they didn't make anything but Diamond food till I started posting links from all over the internet. They said Salmonella is more common on your kitchen counter than in their food. LMAO


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

momof3 said:


> They said Salmonella is more common on your kitchen counter than in their food. LMAO


Probably true. Especially if you were preparing fried chicken


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I for one clean my counters with cleaner after I have raw meat of any type on them I don't know what this person did in their home must be gross.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

momof3 said:


> Well I for one clean my counters with cleaner after I have raw meat of any type on them I don't know what this person did in their home must be gross.


Ditto! I am a clean freak when it comes to food safety. They say to not put dog food on your counters and such ... but what about vice-versa for the dogs safety?

How many people actually wash their dogs bowls on a regular basis too? I wash my dogs food and water dishes daily.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Another suggestion - you shouldn't pour your dog's food directly into a storage container. The food leaves an oily residue that can eventually turn rancid and/or grow nasties. Instead, put the original bag in the storage container. If you've already poured the food into the storage container, transfer it to a kitchen garbage bag (maybe two thicknesses, if you have a lot of dog food, so it won't break when you pick it up), and wash your storage container with soap and a little bleach; dry completely before restoring the food in it (keeping it in the garbage bag).


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

momof3 said:


> I posted the info in one of my local groups and I had a Diamond employee get all worked up trying to say they didn't make anything but Diamond food till I started posting links from all over the internet. They said Salmonella is more common on your kitchen counter than in their food. LMAO


Actually it's VERY true, there have been a LOT more human food recalls due to Salmonella than there have been dog food.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

momof3 said:


> Well I for one clean my counters with cleaner after I have raw meat of any type on them I don't know what this person did in their home must be gross.


 
Do you use kitchen towels after you dry your hands? Accidentally touch your clothes/hair/face while prepping meat? do you clean the outside of the spices/seasonings you handle during cooking? Use the same cutting board for meat and veggies? All these will respread contamination even after cleaning with disinfectant as will any residue left under your fingernails or in jewelry. You'd be surprised at how much respread even a clean home has.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

cshellenberger said:


> Do you use kitchen towels after you dry your hands? Accidentally touch your clothes/hair/face while prepping meat? do you clean the outside of the spices/seasonings you handle during cooking? Use the same cutting board for meat and veggies? All these will respread contamination even after cleaning with disinfectant as will any residue left under your fingernails or in jewelry. You'd be surprised at how much respread even a clean home has.


Very true! Cross contamination occurs more often than anyone realizes. Also refrigerator temperatures and freezer temps play a very important role in bacteria growth.


----------

